# Workplace romance stories :)



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Do share! Good and bad stories welcome!

Did you meet your SO at work? Are you working with your SO right now?
What was your first date like? How did it feel seeing each other at work after dating? After sex? Did it impact you professionally?

Curious!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Only one instance comes to mind and it isn't good.

A coworker hit on me pretty hard and I decided to accept.

She took me to her house after work and we started getting down to business when I discovered she was married.

I told her to take a shower and while she was doing that, I left.

She got mad about it and the next day, at work, she sexually harassed and assaulted me by grabbing my junk.

I didn't care for the job that much so I quit.

I heard through a friend that the husband caught wind and was breathing threats against me.

I let it be known I didn't know she was married and put a stop to it when I found out. I also let it be known I would seal the husband's fate if he came after this righteous barbarian.😉

Never heard anymore about it but it didn't help my reputation any either.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Only one instance comes to mind and it isn't good.
> 
> A coworker hit on me pretty hard and I decided to accept.
> 
> ...


Whao... sh-t lol
HAHAHA can imagine her running around after the shower wondering where you went


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

It might sound cliche but my SO was my personal assistant. We both had break ups around the same time, started talking, started hanging out outside of work. One night we went out for drinks with the team and well one thing led to another.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I have no stories about hooking up at work because I’m a woman in a predominantly male field. Even a hint of impropriety and my credibility would be GONE. It wouldn’t matter how capable or competent I was, I’d be forever branded a brainless, grasping piece of ass. That kind of thing even follows you to the next place you go, because someone ALWAYS finds out. Women who date their bosses get zero respect. For a good reason.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

When I was in my early twenties the daughter of my employers vice president had the hots for me, she worked in the office I was in the shop. I knew it was a bad idea so kept ignoring her advances until one day she told me she spoke with her dad and he said it was OK for us to go out. She invites me to her condo for dinner, she cooked a can of tomato soup (no lie), and jumped my bones. I still knew it was a bad idea but she was so damn hot I couldn't help myself.

We were hot for about a month and she wierded out on me, really bizarre behavior and even attempted suicide by eating a bottle of Gelprin(asprin). 

Work turned ugly, her dad grew to hate me but I was nothing but nice to the girl, she was the nut job. Luckily she and then her dad ended up leaving the business so that turned out OK.

And then.....twenty fives years later her son married my good friends daughter. I didn't recognize anyone until they introduced the families at the reception, then it was a WOW moment. I spoke with her for a few minutes but she was so sloppy drunk I couldn't wait to get away.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Did you meet your SO at work?


Yes



> Are you working with your SO right now?


No



> What was your first date like?


We'd started going to lunch together, a few times a week, I asked her to do that in the first place, yet I didn't push since she said she was with another guy (it wasn't serious), and I was dating another woman briefly as well.

Then on the day of our first date, my wife started acting a bit nervous. Which she followed by asking me if I would like to go to lunch with her that day, but not as work mates, instead explicitly as a proper romantic date together. So I said yes, and her idea of a date was to drag me to a protest rally (about something?) in a big park in the CBD.

Anyway because she said it was a date there was some tension and excitement. So after walking up there, with me being me, I was a bit dismissive of the protest she dragged me to. So when I found a woman who was handing out balloons for the protest, I took several and started sucking the helium out of them, making fun of the event. While also encouraging her to suck the helium and talk as well, since she'd never done that before.

Then as our time was running out we kissed each other a bit. So I asked her if she was up to carrying on later in the evening when work was finished. And since she said yes we had our 2nd date when work finished. So we walked around the city, chatted, had fun, and I took her to a game arcade and we played computer games together. We also went to a cafe and got a feed, had a couple of drinks.

Then we saw Trainspotting together at the cinema (and we both loved that film). Now since our day didn't start out with plans to go on an evening date in winter, she was getting cold so I gave her my suit jacket to wear, while I froze my behind.

We then ended up at hers, catching a bus so it took 15 minutes, and we spent the night talking heaps, heavy petting (no sex since she didn't want me to find out she hadn't shaved her legs). And we then went to sleep together in her bed. And in the morning we went to work together (catching the train) with me in the clothes I wore to work the day before.

Also on her asking me out on our first date. She later told me, I was the first guy she'd ever asked out and I was the only man she'd dated who was shorter than her (she's 5'7" without shoes on). She also said she asked me, to get to me before another woman from another floor asked around our office if I was available. And finally she has also said, that if I wasn't really good looking (then), she wouldn't have asked me out either. Oh and she thought I was like no man she'd ever met, and she liked that.

I said yes because she was really sexy and hot and I had fun hanging out with her.



> How did it feel seeing each other at work after dating?


We came to work together after the first date. And since I lived further away in the early days I quickly started bringing a toothbrush and some clothes to hers.



> After sex?


It felt good, it certainly led to a lot more shared sex and is still leading to lots of shared sex.



> Did it impact you professionally?


Not really, although we kept it a secret at work, to the point that when it came out, those who worked with us closely in our editorial office (except for our boss) were really surprised.

Plus there was one woman who was about 21, who chatted to both of us quite a bit. She stopped talking to both of us, once she found out we were an item. I think she was upset that we kept it from her, my wife thinks she had a crush on me.

In my experience working in both private and government sectors including defence, office romances are pretty common and aren't a big deal.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

There are several young men at my husbands office married to the daughters/nieces of the owner. They’re all young men making WAY more money than they earn. They tell my H horror stories about the crazy they have to put up with. They’re being paid to deal with those crazy girls. They’re all beautiful and dress like streetwalkers, and their children live with the owner and his wife because it is too much work to care for a baby. I tell my H I’m sorry he didn’t marry someone with access to family money (my father cut me out, which is fine) and he says it’s better to be with my level of crazy than theirs.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

When I graduated college, I got my first job at this crappy telecommunications company that supplied equipment to a large company. The daughter of one of the owners worked part time in accounting every Thursday and Friday from about 2-6 as she was in college. She was a hot little thing. One of the new guys didn't know who she was. 

While in the break room, he is cutting up and talking about how hot she is and how he would love to get a piece of that, etc ...... Her dad was positioned next to the break room and heard everything! He charges in yelling no one talks about my daughter like that bleep bleep bleep bleep and a lot more bleeps 😂. You can get the bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep out of here and you are done!

To this day, that is the most intense situation I have ever seen at work. I thought we were going to have to restrain him to keep him from doing something stupid at one point.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm giving my age away here but when I was a young man, the first serious job I held was working as a telemarketer. I think that place was 90% female and most of the men there were gay so I was one of the few decent straight guys around. I probably dated or hung out with every good looking girl in my area there. I got 1 LTR out of it, and I also met the girl that would go on to be my future ex wife.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cooper said:


> When I was in my early twenties the daughter of my employers vice president had the hots for me, she worked in the office I was in the shop. I knew it was a bad idea so kept ignoring her advances until one day she told me she spoke with her dad and he said it was OK for us to go out. She invites me to her condo for dinner, she cooked a can of tomato soup (no lie), and jumped my bones. *I still knew it was a bad idea but she was so damn hot I couldn't help myself.*




And that's the moment you realise, you are on autopilot.  



> We were hot for about a month and she wierded out on me, really bizarre behavior and even attempted suicide by eating a bottle of Gelprin(asprin).
> Work turned ugly, her dad grew to hate me but I was nothing but nice to the girl, she was the nut job. Luckily she and then her dad ended up leaving the business so that turned out OK.
> *And then.....twenty fives years later her son married my good friends daughter. I didn't recognize anyone until they introduced the families at the reception, then it was a WOW moment. I spoke with her for a few minutes but she was so sloppy drunk I couldn't wait to get away.*


Thank the heavens I live in a big city! lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> When I graduated college, I got my first job at this crappy telecommunications company that supplied equipment to a large company. The daughter of one of the owners worked part time in accounting every Thursday and Friday from about 2-6 as she was in college. She was a hot little thing. One of the new guys didn't know who she was.
> 
> While in the break room, he is cutting up and talking about how hot she is and how he would love to get a piece of that, etc ...... *Her dad was positioned next to the break room and heard everything! He charges in yelling no one talks about my daughter like that bleep bleep bleep bleep and a lot more bleeps 😂. You can get the bleep bleep bleep bleep bleep out of here and you are done!*
> 
> To this day, that is the most intense situation I have ever seen at work. I thought we were going to have to restrain him to keep him from doing something stupid at one point.


LOL sounds like something I would do


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There are several young men at my husbands office married to the daughters/nieces of the owner. They’re all young men making WAY more money than they earn. They tell my H horror stories about the crazy they have to put up with. They’re being paid to deal with those crazy girls. They’re all beautiful and dress like streetwalkers, and their children live with the owner and his wife because it is too much work to care for a baby. I tell my H I’m sorry he didn’t marry someone with access to family money (my father cut me out, which is fine) and he says it’s better to be with my level of crazy than theirs.


Sounds like those men became part of the 'family' lol
The owner's daughters names must be different variations of Tiffany.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Sounds like those men became part of the 'family' lol
> The owner's daughters names must be different variations of Tiffany.


One of them IS Tiffany. There’s also a Britney.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG a protest for a first date?  

Sounds like no drama - good outcome. That is very ideal.



Personal said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TexasMom1216 said:


> One of them IS Tiffany. There’s also a Britney.


 OMG LOL!


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

I used to have fun with my coworkers when I was bartending and working in retail, but once I got into the professional world, never again. For some reason, my mind friend zones even the prettiest of girls I work with.


----------



## SnakePlissken (10 mo ago)

I met my wife working at a sandwich shop near the end of college. Not exactly a serious career, so no professional implications.

I asked her if she wanted to come back to my apartment drink some whiskey and make bad decisions. She laughed instead of telling me off and that pretty much sums up how our first date went. Not too much awkwardness working together afterwards...more of me having to work through every other male customer hitting on her at work and she had to deal with the 40 year old manager that was always hitting on me. Beyond that nothing all that exciting happened. Shortly after that I found a higher paying job in construction and no longer worked with her in the lucrative sandwich assembling business.

We do work together today on a side business to bring in some extra income.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

How about athletic club stories?


----------



## SnakePlissken (10 mo ago)

lifeistooshort said:


> How about athletic club stories?


If that is the one you have to tell, I bet it counts.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have no stories about hooking up at work because I’m a woman in a predominantly male field. Even a hint of impropriety and my credibility would be GONE. It wouldn’t matter how capable or competent I was, I’d be forever branded a brainless, grasping piece of ass. That kind of thing even follows you to the next place you go, because someone ALWAYS finds out. Women who date their bosses get zero respect. For a good reason.


When I had to start all over at minimum wage, there, I slept with whoever I wanted to. Once I was back on track with the career making decent money, no one. I found that people usually assumed I was even when I wasn't, so it didn't make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## Ladyrare (Aug 30, 2021)

I met my now-husband when I was 23 at my first real job. He was the first and only real long-term relationship I've ever had. Our wedding anniversary is one week from today!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I met my wife at work. She was the admin for my boss' boss and covered a number of departments, mine included.
When I first met her, she had just broken up with a serious LTR, but I was dating an LTR GF.
We became really good friends -- we all went out in a group on Friday nights for some drinks and fun.
Well, after MY LTR imploded, there was a LONG lull during the summer with not as much work to do (we were gearing up for the next generation chip to be tested), so I spent a lot of time just hanging out in her office talking (LOTS of guys did...). We became even closer, and decided to date. We kept it on the QT for a long time since she worked for my 2nd level boss.
We announced that we were engaged and the only thing that happened was that she had to move to a different department so that we were not in the same chain of command.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm durn glad the in my early career years, traveling immensely, that meeting women on the job in different cities, states, and countries just wasn't an issue. 
Many, many encounters of meeting women, catching supper, drinks, and late nights was a norm. Everyone acted professionally but I can say sex was rampant.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> I met my wife at work. She was the admin for my boss' boss and covered a number of departments, mine included.
> When I first met her, she had just broken up with a serious LTR, but I was dating an LTR GF.
> We became really good friends -- we all went out in a group on Friday nights for some drinks and fun.
> Well, after MY LTR imploded, there was a LONG lull during the summer with not as much work to do (we were gearing up for the next generation chip to be tested), so I spent a lot of time just hanging out in her office talking (LOTS of guys did...). We became even closer, and decided to date. We kept it on the QT for a long time since she worked for my 2nd level boss.
> We announced that we were engaged and the only thing that happened was that she had to move to a different department so that we were not in the same chain of command.


I've seen this happen a lot. It works out for everyone usually, because of the professional way you guys handled it. It's nice.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> When I had to start all over at minimum wage, there, I slept with whoever I wanted to. Once I was back on track with the career making decent money, no one. I found that people usually assumed I was even when I wasn't, so it didn't make a whole lot of difference.


Ugh, I remember one of my buddies on the service desk telling me eons ago that he'd overheard some gossip about me getting hammered at an office party, dancing on tables and making out with different guys while my husband was in the bathroom.

Problem was, the office party was on my birthday and I was at dinner with my husband and some friends. I didn't go to that office party. 🙄


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I've seen this happen a lot. It works out for everyone usually, because of the professional way you guys handled it. It's nice.


Two other quick points on this. 
I actually wrote an email (yes on work email systems -- would NEVER do that now or in the past 10-15 years or so...) -- saying that she was keeping me up at nights and that I had a dream about her.
This prompted her to ask ME out -- and I was the first (and LAST!) guy she had ever asked out!

Second, my boss' boss, when he found out we were engaged, had a meeting with me. He told me that he had to transfer my wife and he wasn't happy because she was so great at her job. He said that she handles details like promotions, etc.. and I would be privy to them. I told him that we we leave this building, work becomes a black hole. I also said my wife has integrity and would NEVER talk to me about details of any of this stuff. We don't talk about work AT ALL when we are outside of work, so it was never an issue -- but they still moved her.
He then asked me how could I work all day with my wife and then be around her all the time outside of work -- he said if he had to do that with his wife he'd kill himself!!! I told him, well I don't know what to tell you but I actually LIKE my wife as well as love her, so we have no problems with that!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> He then asked me how could I work all day with my wife and then be around her all the time outside of work -- he said if he had to do that with his wife he'd kill himself!!! I told him, well I don't know what to tell you but I actually LIKE my wife as well as love her, so we have no problems with that!


Listen, I love my husband. I really do. But I couldn't work with him. He's a bossy-pants know-it-all.😂 Plus he's heard me on meetings when people aren't performing where we both know they can and was pretty shocked at how tough I am on them. We wouldn't be able to work together AND be married because it would mess up our whole dynamic, he may think he can compartmentalize but I don't think so and I KNOW I can't. Plus I mean, that's a LOT of time together. After two weeks in Hawaii with my husband and son all day every day, I'm ready for some alone time, and I love them both to absolute madness. Wait til you're married a long time, you'll get it. 😉 You can love someone with all your heart but whenever two intelligent adults are together all the time, somebody is gonna show their ass. 😂 Certainly doesn't mean you don't love them.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Ugh, I remember one of my buddies on the service desk telling me eons ago that he'd overheard some gossip about me getting hammered at an office party, dancing on tables and making out with different guys while my husband was in the bathroom.
> 
> Problem was, the office party was on my birthday and I was at dinner with my husband and some friends. I didn't go to that office party. 🙄


See? What happens at parties is not to be gossiped about. Simple.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> See? What happens at parties is not to be gossiped about. Simple.


You'd think, right? What happened to the circle of trust? 😂 Crap like that is why I do not go to office parties.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I have always just followed my Father's advice when it came to workplace relationships....Don't


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> I have always just followed my Father's advice when it came to workplace relationships....Don't


Wise words in this day and age.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ladyrare said:


> I met my now-husband when I was 23 at my first real job. He was the first and only real long-term relationship I've ever had. Our wedding anniversary is one week from today!


Out of random curiousity, would you say at 23 you are fully developed or did that happen at 25?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

SnakePlissken said:


> I met my wife working at a sandwich shop near the end of college. Not exactly a serious career, so no professional implications.
> 
> I asked her if she wanted to come back to my apartment drink some whiskey and make bad decisions. She laughed instead of telling me off and that pretty much sums up how our first date went. Not too much awkwardness working together afterwards...more of me having to work through every other male customer hitting on her at work and she had to deal with the 40 year old manager that was always hitting on me. Beyond that nothing all that exciting happened. Shortly after that I found a higher paying job in construction and no longer worked with her in the lucrative sandwich assembling business.
> 
> We do work together today on a side business to bring in some extra income.


Love it.. lucrative sandwich assembling business... 😆


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Listen, I love my husband. I really do. But I couldn't work with him. He's a bossy-pants know-it-all.😂 Plus he's heard me on meetings when people aren't performing where we both know they can and was pretty shocked at how tough I am on them. We wouldn't be able to work together AND be married because it would mess up our whole dynamic, he may think he can compartmentalize but I don't think so and I KNOW I can't. Plus I mean, that's a LOT of time together. After two weeks in Hawaii with my husband and son all day every day, I'm ready for some alone time, and I love them both to absolute madness. Wait til you're married a long time, you'll get it. 😉 You can love someone with all your heart but whenever two intelligent adults are together all the time, somebody is gonna show their ass. 😂 Certainly doesn't mean you don't love them.


I've actually been married 33 years (34 this Sept) already. We DO get our own time (like when I'm on here!!!), and of course we've had our issues -- any marriage does for sure. I've yet to get bored or getting sick of being with her. Heck, I even like to go run errands together. The only thing -- I DO like to crank music in the car and it bothers her ears (no matter what music type it is -- even hers), so I DO sometimes like to get out in the Jeep alone and crank it up -- but that has nothing to do with not wanting to be around her....

We worked together, but she didn't report to me or anything like that, so we never had the "tough" stuff at work with each other. My wife and son used to love listening to me on Zoom calls -- either calling people out (in a fairly nice way, but absolutely getting my point across when they had no idea what they were talking about) or actually walking some of my developers through steps to mentor them.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> I've actually been married 33 years (34 this Sept) already. We DO get our own time (like when I'm on here!!!), and of course we've had our issues -- any marriage does for sure. I've yet to get bored or getting sick of being with her. Heck, I even like to go run errands together. The only thing -- I DO like to crank music in the car and it bothers her ears (no matter what music type it is -- even hers), so I DO sometimes like to get out in the Jeep alone and crank it up -- but that has nothing to do with not wanting to be around her....


We always run errands together. Don't tell anyone, but there were a couple of times on our last scuba trip when my son didn't want to go. I love being with all of us, but it's really fun to dive alone with my H and the divemaster. Sometimes it's fun doing things just us. 

Maybe I could work WITH him, but I couldn't work FOR him. Like you say, it's one thing to be in the same place but another to have work stuff AND home stuff.


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> How about athletic club stories?


yes! When the sweat is flying and skin is exposed, pheromones oozing, I’ve met two significant others!


----------

